
Show HN: Violet – open-source framework for Voice Apps - vineet
https://helloviolet.ai/
======
vineet
Violet takes inspiration from HTML, bootstrap, Angular/React/Vue to make build
Voice Apps as easy as web pages.

I created it because I have needed to create 12+ Voice projects a year for the
last 3 years.

Would love to get your thoughts, questions, and any feedback.

~~~
seige
Can you give examples of voice projects where Violet excels in reducing time
to ship?

~~~
vineet
Violet implements the most common voice UX Patterns and makes using them be
easier.

The typical enterprise web app can be said to consist of just navigation (i.e.
menus, breadcrumbs, tabs, accordions) and forms (to collect data). Most voice
apps can be broken down similarly, and Violet is really a great tool at
supporting them.

